
1984 is not an instruction manual - tu7001
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fpanoptykon.org%2Fwiadomosc%2Fzywiecki-wielki-brat&edit-text=&act=url
======
nanis
1984 was not _supposed to be_ an instruction manual.

Clearly, it is being used as one.

